
Show HN: I created a jobboard to help people find remote jobs in gaming industry - MaximeGadr
https://arcadjobs.com
======
MaximeGadr
Hello everyone,

My name is Maxime and I created in early 2019 a job board specialized in
remote job ads in the video game industry. Three years ago, I created a blog
(creersonjeu.fr) in which I share my knowledge in video game development. I'm
part of many gamedev groups on social networks and it's been a while that I've
noticed that it is very difficult to find remote jobs.

That is why I created Arcadjobs.com, in order to help my community and people
in general to democratize remote work in this sector.

I think this can be useful to a lot of people, especially in these times of
general confinement. Some of my subscribers encouraged me to share it more
widely, that is why I'm telling you about it here (and in the subreddit
/gameDevJobs, where it got a lot of positive feedback).

If you're looking for a job, or if you're a company looking to employ
remotely, I hope my job board can help you :)

Also, feel free to give me feedback to improve the service.

Be safe, and don't forget to wash your hands!

Here is the url: [https://arcadjobs.com/](https://arcadjobs.com/)

